
Chrome replacing Firefox - soundsop
http://blog.statcounter.com/2008/09/chrome-whos-losing/
======
Paperflyer
I'm sorry but those few numbers really do not convey any deeper meaning.

First of all, there is not enough data to prove that the shown variations are
greater than the standard variation of browser usage.

Then, Chrome usage has not settled yet. I mean, who is going to give Chrome a
try? My mom, who is using the-installed-browser, and is completely oblivious
about alternatives? Or the Firefox 3 users, who probably tried Safari, IE8 and
Opera, too? Every new browser will trigger an initial hit with those people
just because of their curiosity. Then again, any new gadget will, so what's
the point?

Let's wait some weeks (or months) and review the browser adoption then.

~~~
bdfh42
Absolutely correct - a two day sample has no statistical significance
whatsoever. All it can show at this stage is that some folks are running
Chrome - wee that is hardly a surprise given the level of interest from
software development professionals.

------
tlrobinson
It's certainly not surprising that Chrome is taking market share from Firefox
rather than IE... the people who are likely to use FF are the ones likely to
use Chrome.

What's more interesting about this data is the huge jump IE got on Monday. It
makes sense, lots of people who are required to use IE at work might use
Firefox at home on the weekends.

Of course this might mean daily browser market share stats are statically
flawed.

~~~
greyman
My prediction is, that Chrome will take away market share from FF, for the
mere fact that they are able to inovate more rapidly than FF folks. It's very
well possible that two strong players will left in the end - IE and Chrome.

------
ScottWhigham
Do we really need headlines like this? This isn't "US Weekly" or "The
Enquirer"...

------
fundubytes
Is it because most of developers, people with adequate knowledge about
browsers use firefox and they are trying their hands on Chrome?

